# define @INC for perl



## spb (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,

There is probably a simple solution to this, but as an amature I'm not finding it... 

I'm trying to used the ddclient perl script to update my domain name to zoneedit.com.

I get the IP address from the router when the script needs to update the site, I get:

Can't locate IO/Socket/SSL.pm in @INC (@INC contains: .........)

I know which directory SSL.pm is located in so I've added:

use lib "/System/Library .... Server/Proto"

to the top of the ddclient script, but this doesn't fix the problem.  

Can someone please give me a pointer regarding this subject.  

Once I get the ddclient script edited I want to run it as a daemon.  I'm not a Mac person so I'm not certain how big of a difference there is between setting daemons in Mac compared to Linux.  

Thank you,
SB


----------



## billbaloney (Sep 16, 2006)

IO::Socket::SSL is the required package.  You can install this via CPAN if it's not already.

Alternatively, try turning SSL off in the config.


----------

